

Ask HN: Thoughts on Ubuntu 10.10? - bendmorris

Out of curiosity, I upgraded both my laptop (which uses the desktop version) and netbook (netbook edition) to Maverick this week.<p>Desktop: Not much is noticeably different. I do like the new Ubuntu font, though. Pretty nice looking.<p>Netbook: I absolutely hate the new interface. Unity is slow, buggy, and limits horizontal screen space, which is a deal breaker - I need every one of my 1024 pixels. No auto-hide and no customization either. After trying it out for about an hour I gave up and reinstalled 10.04. I really wanted to like this one, too.<p>What do you think?
======
metamemetics
I've never used the default panel configuration.

I use a single, skinny, left-aligned panel. I replace the default icon+text 3
section menu with the single icon GNOME menu.

I replace the window list with Talika. It makes it similar to windows7. The
only other thing in my panel is wireless, recycling, time.

I use no shortcuts or pinned items. Instead I access everything using Gnome-
DO.

edit: on topic of actual changes I noticed\like I think the show desktop key
might have been changed from CTRL+ALT+D to CMD+D

~~~
nailer
Seconded re: talika. It's only a five second install, and having large icons
and not huge amounts of text makes it easier to find and switch to apps using
the mouse.

~~~
eitally
Is there a way to force Talika to display icons for windows open in secondary
monitors?

------
eiji
(Maybe a bit off topic.)

I tried to install Ubuntu10.10 yesterday. Burned the image on a CD, and tried
to put it on my unix test box. At the end the install quits on me with some
cryptic cannot mount foobar drive. Browsing the web for help it turns out
either I should have burned a DvD instead of a CD, or I have not enough RAM
for the installation. This machine was running XP for Christ's sake. :)

My point is, I'm still waiting for a Linux distro that "just works/installs".
Ubuntu has some momentum at the moment, so I thought maybe this is it. But
again I ended up in a 15-open-tabs browser-session on a "PC" to crawl through
message boards to see what is going wrong.

I'll give it another try someday, but not anytime soon. For now, I'll stick to
my freeBSD box.

------
meastham
I decided to try out 10.10. I used 10.04 this summer at my internship (worked
flawlessly), but had never used it on this machine before. The install took
nearly an hour, the first time I tried to boot and several times thereafter
things would hang before the boot splash, and when it did start X was
performing so poorly that it was nearly unusable (terminal could not keep up
with my typing, 2-3 second delay between clicking a menu and setting it,
etc.). Apparently this is caused by a kernel bug with i7 processors and/or the
X58 chip-set that will be resolved in coming versions, but I have no idea how
they didn't catch this in beta.

I'm currently back to using Arch. I was hoping that 10.10 might offer a more
"ready out of the box" experience, but I didn't find it.

------
nmunson
I upgraded from 10.04 over the weekend. The upgrade process went smoothly, and
so did the first boot up. This is the first time I've had no major problems
after upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu.

I like the small changes to the UI and the improvements to wireless support.
I'd always have problems with wifi connections in 10.04, which was mostly
fixed by installing wicd. This is the first release for me that's just
"worked". For reference, this is on a Dell Studio 14z.

------
artsim
Upgraded my laptop from 10.04, the upgrade was smooth, rebooted and everything
works as it is. Love the new fonts which look quite good in a smaller size. No
other noticeable difference

------
known
I'm happy running Hardy 8.04 with LXDE on my laptop.

